# How to put ringtones from your computer to your phone?



## littleshiner (Feb 26, 2009)

How do you put ringtones from your computer to your phone? 


-Sprint
My phone is a M520 Samsung.


Thanks!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

You will need to transfer them from your computer to your phone, using bluetooth, usb cable, etc. After you do this, you can set the file as your ringtone in your phone settings.


----------



## littleshiner (Feb 26, 2009)

-Fabez- said:


> You will need to transfer them from your computer to your phone, using bluetooth, usb cable, etc. After you do this, you can set the file as your ringtone in your phone settings.


Err it's not working. When I go to "My content" in my phone to select the ringtone from my mem card. It just says "Download first" =S My phone doesn't have internet. I put the file to all the folders in my card and I can't seem to figure how to put it as a ringtone. I can listen to it on my phone but I can't put it to ringtone


----------

